# NHS gives women right to caesarean birth on NHS...even if they don't need it



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2055227/NHS-women-right-caesarean-section-birth-dont-need-it.html

/links


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

interesting article em, but i do think it is better for mum and baby if natural birth can be achieved then it should, as i do think that this would cause more strain on nhs fundings where it could be avoided, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree 100% with you Sammy. I think recovery after a natural birth would be quicker. I'm praying for a natural birth, fingers crossed x


----------



## bangles (Nov 4, 2009)

Sadly have to report that I have heard of more nightmare births among my friends with natural childbirth than with cesareans.  This is not to do with the style of the birth necessarily, but the fact that when you are on the operating table they are concentrating on you specifically, whereas giving birth naturally can be a lottery.  If you're the only one on the labour ward you'll be treated like a queen, but heaven help you if you turn up at the same time as ten other women.  The thing about cesareans is they are scheduled, and if the hospital is over-burdened at that time, they can be postponed.  They happen when everyone is ready.  Natural birth is not postpone-able.  It happens when it happens at its own speed, and you need to have a birthing partner who is willing to kick up merry hell if you're not getting the attention you need.  Bxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I would definitely have chosen a c-section if I had the choice, but was flat-out denied.  After a difficult labour ending in an assisted delivery and months of daily and weekly appointments with various midwives, physios, nurses, emergency gynaecologists and doctors, seven rounds of anti-biotics, steriods, laser light therapy etc I can't see how forcing me to try a natural delivery first was either easier on me or my baby or cheaper for the NHS.  In my experience recovery was definitely not quicker after a natural birth!


I think women should have the choice.


----------

